# "Peruvian Night" & "Home Tree" - IAPLC 2010 tanks



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

wow, amazing!


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

where did you source the stones in Peruvian night?

Edit*

How rude of me; very nice scapes.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Very impressive!


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful tanks! 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## shayf (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you!



|GTO| said:


> where did you source the stones in Peruvian night?


The stones are called "Row Slate" and I bought them at a local stones and rocks importer/dealer in my country.


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

shayf said:


> Thank you!
> The stones are called "Row Slate" and I bought them at a local stones and rocks importer/dealer in my country.


They are great looking. Almost like petrified wood.

Alas, google has failed me in my search for "row slate" so far haha.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Very Nice. It is great to see that you and your wife enjoy the hobby together, and you both have great aquascaping skills.


----------



## shayf (Oct 1, 2008)

|GTO| said:


> They are great looking. Almost like petrified wood.
> 
> Alas, google has failed me in my search for "row slate" so far haha.


Sorry, it is probably a made up name by the importer (as most of them do).


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

shayf said:


> Sorry, it is probably a made up name by the importer (as most of them do).


haha yea most likely


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Fantastic, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

if peruvian night is anything like the nights in Peru, I'm on my way to Peru!

Very nice job!


----------



## DevonCloud (May 9, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful. Once I get enough room to upgrade to a 75+ gallon tank, I'll be attempting setups like this.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

very nice tanks. Peruvian Night is insane though, awesome scape and awesome work!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Simply breathtaking! I strive to one day have a scape thats comparable to these!


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

Peruvian Night look amazing ! What plant is in background, orange?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I really like "Home Tree". How old is the scape?


----------



## shayf (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## shayf (Oct 1, 2008)

littlefish said:


> What plant is in background, orange?


Didiplis Diandra (the same as in "Home Tree").



xmas_one said:


> I really like "Home Tree". How old is the scape?


Aprox. 1 year


----------



## shayf (Oct 1, 2008)

Added few more pictures to the profiles:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/1941-shayf.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/1940-shayf.html

Enjoy.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for info


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

shayf said:


> Added few more pictures to the profiles:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/1941-shayf.html
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/1940-shayf.html
> 
> Enjoy.


You and your wife have a talent for design and execution! Thanks for providing links to those profiles - I love seeing the earlier/later pics for comparison. Fantastic results - I wish you the best of luck in the competition!

BTW, if you get time, please fill in the rest of the fields of your tank profiles so we'll know what plants/fish you have. 

Will


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Both of them are really stunning!!! Like them both!!!

Edit: Love the reds, wish my supposedly red plants show up red...


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW simply amazing. I can only dream of having a tank this nice one day


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Both tanks are stunning! Congrats on the IAPLC placement.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Peruvian night is amazing!

Actually.. they're both amazing. Incredible work!


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow those are amazing!! If those rank that high i wanna see what tank rank #1. Great jov and thanks for sharing


----------



## Miketag (Jun 22, 2009)

WOW, you both have some talent lol. Peruvian Night has some real character!!!
Great jobroud:


----------



## tszycksz (Aug 23, 2010)

How i wish i could have one like this. Well, i have to read a lot from this forum.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey those are stunning! The first time I saw Syngonanthus sp. 'belem' and Tonina fluviatilis used in a scape. Kudos!


----------



## shayf (Oct 1, 2008)

As requested....

*"Peruvian nights" Stats.:*



*Tank Specifications:*

*Tank Dimensions and Volume: *Rena 1.5 meter - 450 liter (370 liter net)
*Lighting: *10 X 54W T5 HO (3 X Osram 840 + 4 X Osram 865 + 3 X Sylvania Grolux)
*Filtration: *2 X Eheim pro 3 2028
*C02 Supplementation: *PH controller + 2 Atomizers (Filter connected)
*Substrate: *Crushed quartz (in the back), A mix of ADA Aquasoil (Amazoniz II + Africana) and RedSea _Flora base_ (in front and in the path)
*Water Parameters: *pH-6.4, KH-2Gdh, GH-5Gdh, CO2-40ppm, NO3-20ppm, PO4-1.5ppm, 275ms, Temp.- 25c
*Tank Maintenance Schedule: *Glass cleaning – Every 4 days. pH Calibration – Once a month. Light bulb change – Once a year. Water change (100% RO) – Automatic, 100% per week.
*Fertilization Routine: *DIY fertilization with peristaltic pumps (Bubble-Magus), twice a day - KNO3, KH2PO4, KCL, MgSO4, CaCl2, Iron gluconate, Iron EDTA, CSM+B.
*Chiller: *Teco TR-20 Chiller
*Ultraviolet Sterilization:* 36W UV
*Tank Inhabitants*:*

*Fish: *Tetra cardinal, Tetra Amber, Dwarf puffer-fish, other tetras, and few more…
*Invertebrates: *Cherry and Amano Shrimp.
*Plant Species (Right to Left)*:*

*Background: *Didiplis diandra, Rotala Sp. Pearl, Lindernia Sp., Rotala macrendara green, Rotalla green.
*Midground: *Hemianthus micranthemoides, Tonina sp. Belem, Hydrocotyle Marititma, Tonina sp Manaus.​
*Foreground: *Pogostemon helferi, Hemianthus callitrichoides.​
** And a few others...*​


----------

